# alte Bestenliste von Grafikkarten



## mirscho (28. November 2007)

Halli Hallo!

Kann mir einer in jeglicher Form eine Bestenliste von Grafikkarten aus den Jahren 2003 oder 2004 im Internet zeigen.

Ich habe leider nichts gefunden. Immer nur aktuelle Listen.

Leider brauche ich aber für eine eventuelle Aufrüstung keine super Ausrüstung, sondern es reicht wenn ich Top-Hardware aus älteren Tagen bekomme.

Ich spiele, wenn ich mal spiele, nur ältere schone Games.


Grüße!


----------



## fluessig (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab's nicht genau angeschaut, aber hier ist mal ein Link:
http://www.allround-pc.com/index.php?reviews/04006/bericht.htm

Zu der Zeit waren so Radeon 9XXX und Nvidia 5XXX Karten aktuell - also wenn du nach Tests suchst, dann gib etwa 
Grafikkartentest Nvidia 5600 FX 
ein. Dann sollten schon ein paar passende Seiten kommen.


----------

